# St. Augustine/Crescent Beach



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

GaG8tor said:


> Heading down for a few days on Friday. Any tips, tricks. Staying in Crescent Beach. Bringing kayaks. TIA



Fish low water and get drunk on high water....unless it’s a good flood. 

Seriously drains in the creeks on outgoing you’ll find belly crawlers once it gets low. Once water gets up it gets tough. Good flood grass north of St. Augustine if it gets high enough east where Guana river split off.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks Snoball. Guana is just too far north. Kinda wanting to just hang out down south by the condo. Looks like my closet access is right on the river. I want to try and avoid the Intracoastal but I also don’t want to venture too far since our 12 year old hormonal daughter is gonna be with us. Just gonna have to do a little scouting when we get there


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Throw your yak in at the boat ramp near the lighthouse and head south and fish in there. Pretty protected water.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks all. Had a good weekend overall. Caught some jacks, pompano, reds and flounder. The missus caught her first red ever. A 22, followed by a 23. They weren’t too picky. Hitting mud minnows and DOA’s. Didn’t matter what we were throwing at them


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

In the future look at Google Earth Pro it's a great resource.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

CaptDanS said:


> In the future look at Google Earth Pro it's a great resource.


I have the Navionics app on my phone and iPad. That has been very helpful. I was sort of limited on where I could go with the family. There’s definitely a few more spots I’ve seen that I want to try


----------

